# Next stage is near!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girlies

Well my   came last night so called Lister today and Lena booked me in for my scan on friday.
She has given me rough dates. She said the recipient is ready. 
Scans on 27th(start stimms), 3rd and 6th
E/c on 8th/10th depending on how im reacting to drugs
E/t on 11th/13th
Yippee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

it must be so exciting now that things are moving along

good news that ur recipient is ready  that stimming is near and u will have a good  buddy in kateag

lots of love luck and 

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Oh u must be soooo excited hun,I emeber this stage like it was yesturday and its very exciting,Bet u cant wait eh.I hope everything is fine on friday and u are able to move onto stimms chik.Woooohooooo Kepp us posted and loking forward to following ur journey.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          How excited are you today!!!!!

What time you going up on friday hun? I think I am up on friday, monday and then ec should be thursday which is the 2nd, so we might only bump into each once!!!

YAY! So pleased for you!!!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls
I am soooooooo excited and on  today!!!!!!  
The headaches have passed, I have the hot sweats though but I DONT CARE!!!!!! 
I feel full of energy(i think my af being surpressed made me agressive and moody) but now im feeling great!!!!!!! 
ROLL ON FRIDAY!!

KATE- I shall meet you in the waiting room just before 10am friday. Ill probably be there sipping on a hot choccy!!!!!  Looking forward to meeting my buddy for a good old  !!!!  

KELLY- Congrats on the bubba..........keep us posted!  

EM-  Thanks hun, yes Im glad ive Kate as my bud, shes been great. Thanks for updating me on the list!!


Love n hugs to all of ya


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!! So glad you feeling better!! The hot sweats are a b**ger but at least we know everything is working! Give you a tip, if you wear a jumper on friday to lister make sure you got a t shirt underneath so you can take it off, cos you will melt!!!!! I nearly killed someone last week cos I was so hot!!!

Full of energy eh!! hehehee bit like you on fast forward!!!!! 

You been a great help to me hun, so cant wait to meet!!!

SO pleased for you that its all going to plan!!! 

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Great news Alexia - you must be sooooooooo excited!


----------

